# No Start when Cold Condition



## altima0716 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I am turning here for help after exhausting my own knowledge on this car. This is my girlfriends car and I can't figure out the problem.

I will describe my issue, and what I have done so far to correct it.

Car was idleing rough, and occasionally missing on cylinder 1. I swapped the coils around and confirmed that it was a bad coil (misfire followed the placement of the coil). Replaced all 4, no problems for a few days.

3 Days later No start again, no codes, no noticeable issue. I did some research, seems that Crank sensors are common, so I replaced it. Car started fine now.

2 Days later, no start...now im thinking wtf. My friend brought his Snap On OBD machine over, from his shop and told me that the values for the Cam sensor were slightly off. I pulled this and replaced it with an OE sensor (same as crank). Car started fine and ran for a few more days.

A week later, no start. Pulled the plugs again and found oil seeping into the 4th cylinder spark plug hole. It had pooled up on the coil and was pretty nasty. I replaced the entire valve cover, with new gasket and stopped the oil leak. I was able to get it started and it ran great for about a week.

Was driving around my town, just test driving the car basically when steam started pouring out of the hood, pulled over and had a hole in my radiator. Got home, pulled the radiator, replaced it and boom no problems.

Now I can't start the car on a cold morning. If the temp is up it seems to run fine, tested it over the course of a week with no issues. Last few days have been 10 degrees and lower, and I can't get it started.

It will crank forever and eventually flood. I understand that flooring the pedal tells the cars ECM to cut fuel, and I am able to get it started SOMETIMES by doing this, maybe after several hours of cranking and waiting (at 5-7 second intervals a time, im not burning this starter up).

So the last two things I have to check are the AC pressure switch, which ive heard can go bad and send a 5v signal to the ECM preventing start, and the ECM relay, which has been identified as causing a no start condition sometimes.

New Parts Overview: Coils (OE), Plugs, Crank and Cam sensor (OE), radiator, valve cover and gaskets.

Cant start on cold mornings. Also a note, when i can get it going (after heating the block with a heat gun) there are no codes, it runs great, and will start all day.


So any advice you guys can offer? I'm ----ing stumped.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Did you have your battery load tested? Also check the cables all the way down to the starter. My battery was good, but I found a cable that was corroded. After I replaced the cables, my starting issue went away.


----------



## joemastro (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry, I cant offer any advice. You have described the same issue I'm having with my wife's car though. 

I replaced all the same parts, except the radiator. Oil leaking into number 2 and 3 cylinder I equated to a PCV valve. I replaced it and no more oil. All coils and plugs have been replaced 5-7k miles ago to fix a miss. Did the crank sensor also when it set a code. All seem to common issues with this car

I did put in a fresh battery and new negative cable. Thought this may be a contributor but still no start when it gets really cold. 

If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dak591s (Nov 18, 2014)

I am experiencing the same thing with my 2007 Altima 2.5 as well. Any resolution for you guys? Did anyone ever figure out what the issue is. It only does it for me when it is below freezing. I was debating on whether to disconnect the temp sensor and see what happens.


----------



## joemastro (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry still never found the issue. Below 20 degrees it just soaks the plugs. I park it in the garage when it gets too cold. Not always possible tho. I did unplug the coolant temperature sensor and it made no difference.


----------



## bozz911 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have the same issue. I have not found an answer yet. Someone please help did anyone find a fix. During warm weather starts fine. Cold no start. It acts like it wants too and usually the first turn it start then goes immediately dead. try again and it hits but wont run. I replaced the crank and cam sensors new battery new coolant sensor. This seems to be a common issue with this car. I haven't found an answer yet. Please help


----------

